# Frankie Anrebri



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Cannot remember, probably never will be able to tell much of a difference, but is Frankie DDR and Czech? One or the other? Looks like there's some Czech. Have a very hard time remembering.

I recognize kennel names, but not necessarily their origins


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Anrebri Kennels is in the Czech republic. I'm thinking Frankie is all Czech.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yeppo!


----------



## BR870 (May 15, 2011)

And boy what a handsome dog with beautiful progeny... :wub:


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you  And yes, I definitely agree about the progeny! Francesco <3


----------



## nitemares (Dec 15, 2005)

My next dog if, Frankie is still available, will be from his progeny.Still years away from that option.  I love Frankie beautiful dog.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

czech, and one gorgeous hunk of dog flesh)


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Frankie is a very nice looking dog, but just like any other dog he does not mix with all females nor will he pass this kind of structure with all females. He needs to be paired intelligently to get optimum pups.


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for all the answers  Not looking for a pup for myself (Or anybody else), but I had a friend ask about his pedigree, and I knew I could get an answer here


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

All dogs in his pedigree are Czech and Anrebri kennel is about 20 miles south of Prague, Czech Republic


----------

